# Original xbox wifi adapter set up?



## K3N1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have one of these I'm trying to set up so I can wirelessly transfer files to my XBOX.







Buuut I have no idea on how to set it up, it powers on but doesnt read, guessing theres some software I need to run.

My main dash is xbmc chipped with Aladin.


----------



## war2thegrave (Oct 30, 2014)

I have one somewhere. It was junk.
Better off using a crossover cable.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 30, 2014)

I did some reading, and this is what I found:
There is a disc that has to be used to set it up on the Xbox, and the ISO for that disc can be found online relatively easily. I don't know what it falls under, so I won't link it, but just remember when googling to use "original xbox", otherwise all of your results will be about the 360 (and even then half of your results will be about the 360). Besides that though, the disc can not run the set up on a modded dash. It basically has to detect a stock dash in order to install it, and that means you basically have to disable your mod in order to run the network installation. This alone makes it not terribly worth it, imo, and I don't even know how you would disable a chip mod like that. Otherwise, after that, you can re-mod and the network stuff keeps working.

A note about the adapter: it is WEP only, so if you have any kind of modern security setting on your router, this won't do jack for you.


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah I got it going the other night but found out you can only use it asl 64bit/128bit encryptions so  I just decided to hang a 2nd ethernet cables up thats going to be connected directly from the router to the xbox.


----------



## war2thegrave (Oct 30, 2014)

Some of them are just rebranded linksys wireless bridges that can be re-flashed 
with a firmware that enables WPA, but it's kind of a hassle and doesn't really work
that well.


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Funny enough the only plug I found that would power it was a old linksys ac adapter xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ethernet over powerline not an option?


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Can you explain how to do that?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, you go to whatever electronics retailer stocks one at a price you are willing to pay (they are really not expensive for basic ones, if you want multiple wires/an inbuilt switch, ones that are crazy fast*, or ones that pass through so you can still use the socket then you might pay a bit more), plug one of the set into the wall with a live ethernet cable, plug the other end where you want the other end (make sure neither are on one of those surge protectors) and carry on with life. If you are unlucky or very slow in getting across your house you will have to press the sync button. It is better if they are on the same power ring/strap, on the same phase (probably not an issue in a domestic setup) and not on the same ring/strap as a noisy device (star lift/elevator, general elevator, industrial machinery...).

*modern ones usually hit around 400mbps, or north of 100mbps that your device likely runs at, more than fast enough to stream music and films around your house, and definitely north of what most people get as their internet speed.

Edit. Might as well link something up
http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PA4010KIT-Powerline-Adapter-Starter/dp/B00AWRUICG/

Oh and if you have any short wave radio enthusiasts nearby you might not be their friend after you install this.


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Are there any models you'd recommend?

Would it be possible to use something like this and just bridge a connection?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sabrent...1308376057.p?id=mp1308376057&skuId=1308376057

Dont think I'd need high speed internet to tranfer isos


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have not really installed any in the US since the early days of it hitting consumer world (dark times those) and the differences in wiring mean I am reluctant to say. Around here it pretty much is how much you want to pay and if you want passthrough for sockets or an inbuilt switch. For the most part it is about getting on the internet/something more reliable than wireless at the other end of the house for all the installs I have done, if someone had need of that *and* constant gigabit then I would probably say we are drilling holes instead.

That device. Yeah if you have a wifi enabled laptop or something similar you can stick it in, it is not going to do much of anything by itself on the original xbox (not even if you make a USB adapter and use a distro of xbox linux). Equally if you have a wifi enabled laptop then you can probably just use the ethernet port it already has as a bridge ( http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/create-network-bridge#1TC=windows-7 , http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14398 https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections )


----------

